# scary



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Minnie has been doing really well for the past few days with her transition to raw...but some aspects have been challenging. She's only eating about 1% of her current body weight and we will increase that sloooowly. So she gets her daily walks, but not as long and strenuous as before because I don't want her to lose weight (she's already super skinny).

Well, tonight I thought since she's doing so much better, I could take her to a friend's house to play with their husky. They ran and played and had fun...but then Minnie saw the husky's bowl of Orijen on the floor (I hadn't seen it prior or I would've picked it up!)....and I'm assuming since she's hungry, made a mad dash to it. The husky FLIPPED out.....and went after her. I've never seen a Great Dane get so small before! Some shouting and clapping broke it up, but I swear her previous friend seemed like she was out for blood! Minnie was visibly shaken....hair started flying off her and she stuck by me the whole rest of the night. I think she got a bite of Orijen in, so I hope this doesn't mess up her transition...(oi vey, always something ) but wow........very intense. More loud than anything, but my heart was in my throat I was so scared. 

Just had to share... I'm sure most people's dogs have gotten in a few scuffles here and there -- which are louder than they are violent, but this was truly intense. And Minnie didn't fight back...she was truly just standing there being attacked.

Scary. :frown: But they're both okay....and about 15 mins later, were acting like nothing ever happened.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. I'm sorry, i know that was scary. Luckily Minnie didn't fight back, it's always good to have one dog with some sense. Sounds like the husky needs a little traning for food aggression!

I hope the food doesn't give her a setback.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww Poor Minnie.

Its tough, especially when you're dealing with other people's dogs. We frequently visit a friends house that have 5 labs. Our dogs all get along great for the most part, but there are certain scenarios that set their dogs off...usually resulting in our dogs taking the brunt of it. Its hard to see it happen, but at the same time your'e glad that your dog is level headed and can bounce back from something like that quickly.

Nallah got into a scuffle with their dog this summer over a swimming bumper. She got a few knicks on her face from their dogs teeth and I know exactly how you feel about having your heart in your throat. Not a good feeling. 

Give Minnie a big hug!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Minnie is just so docile that I take it for granted sometimes I think....she has no resource guarding issues whatsoever - you could take anything away from her...you could even stick your face in her food bowl! ... so I was a bit shocked to see that I guess. I just felt so helpless..... She is doing just fine though, but we'll see about her next poo.  sigh. Thanks for understanding everyone! I know to most non-dog people, they'd be like, "So what? it's what dogs do!" ...but man, it sure terrified me!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

here is the good news...you don't have to fast her even if she gets a loose stool from the orijen she got....

it'll correct itself....since the problem is corrected..

i'm just glad she's okay.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Hopefully her poo will come out ok...I know when Louis gets into kibble or something of the like that he's not supposed to be eating (granola bars, my grilled cheese sandwich, other dogs' canned food, etc.)...he will usually throw up within 6 hours of eating it. Then the next morning, is when the cannon butt begins :frown: I know every dog is different, but if she can make it through the next 12 hours without incident, that's a good sign.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm sorry you went through that. When Tanis was attacked by my old neighbor's dog, he didn't fight at all. He didn't know he was supposed to. She got out and just went straight for his throat with no provocation. He has had run ins with other DA dogs that just seem to zero in on him. Now he is defensive and he can sense a DA dog from a block away. He's not aggressive but stands his ground to let them know now to mess with him. It's odd because he really does pick the ones that are DA... every other dog he meets he loves and wants to play with. Don't be surprised if your girl starts to become defensive and recognize that it is not aggression, but defense.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Just to update you all on the poo thing.......I GROANED last night when I saw her squirty poop.....probably about 20% liquidy poo, and 80% perfect solid stuff. Now THAT had never happened before (usually when she had gotten into treats [i.e. Zuke's] it would be pure liquid). Anyway, I braced myself for the worst.....another week of diarrhea. But today she was pretty much back to normal ...... solid little poos.  Maybe she is adjusting.....Thank goodness! :amen:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds to me.....she is starting to adjust...and maybe, just maybe the tides are turning.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think it has to do with the fact that she is skinny or "hungry" because she is being offered perfectly edible and nutritious food, even if its less than an ideal amount. My dogs would dash for a bowl of kibble, because I think its the thing they don't ever get. Kinda like "candy" in the eyes of a dog if that makes sense.

Glad to hear that she's adjusting better now!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Ahh, that's one possessive husky there, looks like he'll need some training for sure, good thing Minnie didn't get hurt.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I don't think it has to do with the fact that she is skinny or "hungry" because she is being offered perfectly edible and nutritious food, even if its less than an ideal amount. My dogs would dash for a bowl of kibble, because I think its the thing they don't ever get. Kinda like "candy" in the eyes of a dog if that makes sense.
> 
> Glad to hear that she's adjusting better now!


Haha, I thought the same thing about the "candy" thing...because she sure as heck wasn't interested in kibble before! That was one of the best things about switching -- she actually LOVED(/loves) her meals! But I do think she's hungry too, because she's been an insufferable little beggar for the past few weeks. This has never been an issue before..and while a stern "no" and "go lie down" quells her, it's interesting that it started in the first place!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe the boyfriend is sneaking bites when I'm not looking........ he is such a softie for her. :tsk: :wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

minnieme said:


> Minnie has been doing really well for the past few days with her transition to raw...but some aspects have been challenging. She's only eating about 1% of her current body weight and we will increase that sloooowly. So she gets her daily walks, but not as long and strenuous as before because I don't want her to lose weight (she's already super skinny).
> 
> Well, tonight I thought since she's doing so much better, I could take her to a friend's house to play with their husky. They ran and played and had fun...but then Minnie saw the husky's bowl of Orijen on the floor (I hadn't seen it prior or I would've picked it up!)....and I'm assuming since she's hungry, made a mad dash to it. The husky FLIPPED out.....and went after her. *I've never seen a Great Dane get so small before!* Some shouting and clapping broke it up, but I swear her previous friend seemed like she was out for blood! Minnie was visibly shaken....hair started flying off her and she stuck by me the whole rest of the night. I think she got a bite of Orijen in, so I hope this doesn't mess up her transition...(oi vey, always something ) but wow........very intense. More loud than anything, but my heart was in my throat I was so scared.
> 
> ...


 when u say small, did she get submissive glad everything turned out iok


----------

